# Severn, MD - Backhoe and skid loader needed



## BBrady10 (Oct 12, 2005)

Looking for someone with a backhoe with pusher box as well as a skid loader for cleanup work. 
May have additional oportunities for subs near annapolis depending on experience and equipment.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Email me what you are paying and I will pass it on to my cousin. We can provide you with as much or as little equipment as you need if the price is right. Email is on my website.


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

I've got a cat 924 loader with 16' danials, and a cat 287c SS with a 11' blizzard plow, 
Call or text me at 440-563-604three or email me at [email protected]
Paul


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Oops , posted twice


----------



## absolute (Dec 3, 2013)

Skid Steer, 2 Trucks f550 and a small 1/2, snow blowers. Im 15 min south of annapolis in deale. Feel free to contact me if you need any help. [email protected] Office 410-286-1931


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

what you guys need as far as equipment


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

if anyone needs help and needs access to a bobcat let me know


----------

